# Article on Selling Woodworking



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone read Andy Glantz's article, "Selling The Experience" in the new issue of "Woodwork"? If so what did you think of the article?

I'm not asking anyone to go buy the magazine. But, if you have read the article, I would be interested in your thoughts about it. I'm not a professional woodworker, just a hobbyist that's curious about the professional side. Having done sales and some consulting in the IT field, I thought the article made some good points and I'm curious what others think, especially the pros.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I haven't seen it, but would like to. What issue is it?


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Woodwork only publishes one issue a year now. The new one is the Winter 2010 issue.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Jack, I've never read the Woodwork magizine, but will try to locate it. The article sounds interesting. I've been in the woodworking business for almost 25 years and always like to get new and fresh ideas on selling or promoting my work. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll have to see if I can locate one too. Would like to see what they have to say.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I got my copy at Lowes. I believe they give a 10% discount on the magazines. Not much but, it all helps.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Jack, I never would have thought to check at lowes. I just got a gift certificate for lowes, so if I can stay out of the tool dept long enough I'm going to look for the magazine. lol.


----------

